# Datenverlust!



## glubsch (10. Mrz 2006)

hallo,

ich greife über die odbc-jdbc brücke auf eine access db zu, führe eine suche darauf aus un schreibe die passenden datensätze in eine csv datei. nun hab ich aber das problem, dass ein kleiner teil der datensätze am ende verloren geht. es fehlen je nach größe der erstellten datei bis zu ca 100 Datensätze. der letzte datensatz der in die datei geschrieben wird wird auch nur halb reingeschrieben.
hier mal mein code



> import java.sql.*;
> import java.io.*;
> public class search	 {
> 
> ...



ich hab keinen schimmer wie das programm verändern muss, damit alle datensätze in die datei geschrieben werden!

vielen dank für eure hilfe!

mfg glubsch


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Mrz 2006)

du musst den writer flushen


```
PrintWriter blahblah = ...

blahblah.println(...);
blahblah.flush();
```


In denem Fall: ausgabe.flush()


----------



## glubsch (10. Mrz 2006)

jo jetzt gehts!

vielen dank!

glubsch


----------

